# Citrix printing negative images



## DaddyKabadi (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I am using an application for printing docs and tifs in a Citrix environment. It's on Presentation Server 3 using a couple of different printers. The issue I have is:
The printer prints out tifs in negative. The same tifs are ok printing in the same application on a windows o/s and other programs and files print ok on the Citrix o/s. The drivers are correct for the printers.
Any ideas on what could be causing this??

Thanks for any help!!

:4-dontkno


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm not sure what a tif is, but have you tried printing out just a simple text file to see if it is bad?


----------



## DaddyKabadi (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi HenryVI

All other types of file print out ok...text docs, .pg's etc. What we use is a Group 4 TIFF which is a highly compressed image file (like a .jpg). What is strange is, over the weekend we found out that the same software setup at another location we have is printing ok!


----------



## kawalek (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone found a fix for this? We are having the same problem, user is printing a TIF file through Citrix and it prints negative. Printer is a Ricoh MP 4000, but I can't tell if the driver is PCL 6 or PCL 5c.


----------

